# 24" BMX Gabel ? Oder doch nich ?



## aurelio (9. Februar 2006)

hallö,

Wollte bei euch mal nachfragen ob jemand weiss ob die Gabel an dem Rad eine 24" BMX Gabel sein kann, und wenn ja, welche. Wäre euch sehr dankbar für Aufklärung.

http://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/700/pbpic700554.jpg


----------



## KingsCrown (9. Februar 2006)

Einbauhöhe sieht mir für ne reine 24'' Gabel zu hoch aus. Sieht aber von den Ausfallenden her aus wie ne Felt Race Fork


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (9. Februar 2006)

Hm ich meine bei der Felt Race Fork gehen die Ausfallenden weiter nach oben...







Trotzdem danke...


----------



## DirtJumper III (9. Februar 2006)

wollte schon sagen das es die neue dmr starrgabel is aber die ausfaller sehen anders aus, vielleicht eine sonderanfertigung von geekhouse?


----------



## aurelio (9. Februar 2006)

DirtJumper III schrieb:
			
		

> wollte schon sagen das es die neue dmr starrgabel is aber die ausfaller sehen anders aus, vielleicht eine sonderanfertigung von geekhouse?



hoffentlich nich... will die Gabel haben. Aber kann gut sein... weil bei 24" cruiser Gabeln würde nich so viel Platz sein... bei 26" Rädern...

EDIT: Hier fährt einer dieselbe Gabel. Teamrider aus UK...


----------



## [email protected] (9. Februar 2006)

schreib denen doch einfach mal ne mail und frag an....


----------



## Tobster (10. Februar 2006)

das ist eine trek bruiser fork! ich habe ihm ne mail geschrieben...netter kerl, verstehe das eh nicht warum man nicht einfach mal die leute / oder shops anschreibt, wenn man genau informationen wünscht...ist jetzt bitte nicht böse aufzufassen @ aurelio!! ich meine das nur so allgemein, das es doch praktischer und fixer geht wenn man die entsprechenden personen anspricht


----------



## aurelio (10. Februar 2006)

Ahh coole Sache.

Haste dem [email protected] geschrieben ? Habe am Anfang nicht dran gedacht mal auf die Geekhouse Seite zu gucken, sry xD

Und haste in Erfahrung gebracht ob man die über nen Shop bekommt, oder ob man die direkt bei Geekhouse bestellen muss ? Haste auch nen Preis erfahren ?

Naja wäre nett wenn Du nochmal was dazu schreibst, dann muss ich mich nich abmühen ne englische email zu schreiben


----------



## Tobster (10. Februar 2006)

hi hi 

also ich habe dem matt einfach eine mail geschickt! und der hat mir denn eben gesagt das er da eine trek bruiser dran hatte und damals auch eine mz dj3  // musst mal schauen im netz, ob es die so zu kaufen gibt, ich vermute, wenn dann nur in U.K. oder in den U.S.A.   .... ich werde ihm nochmal schreiben in kürze, dann frage ich ihn einfach 

tobi


----------



## aurelio (10. Februar 2006)

Okay, vielen dank mal soweit.

Habe schonmal gegoogelt nach der Gabel, aber anscheinend ist die nur in UK erhältlich, ich weiss nich obs mir das dann wert ist, zumal die mir eigentlich noch  en bissl zu hoch baut. Ne S&M 24" Pitchfork wäre schön, leider ist die für 26" um 2cm zu kurz...

Naja trotzdem wäre es schön zu wissen wo man die trek bruiser bekommen kann und wieviel sie kostet. Wäre nett wenn Du ihn fragst und mir denn bescheid gibst


----------



## Tobster (11. Februar 2006)

hi 
hab dem matt nochmal geschrieben, der ist erstmal komplett verwirrt, warum wir hier in deutschland sein rad kennen und das so genial finden, und schlußendlich wissen wollen welche gabel er hat  -- musste ihm das erstmal erklären woher man sein rad kennt  ... nunja noch etwas geduld bitte, ist eben U.K. , so wegen zeitverschiebung etc. dauert das immer etwas bis er sich meldet  -- wenn ich die infos bekomme, dann poste ich sie selbstverständlich hier!

*nachtrag*
vielleicht wäre ja auch diese starrgabel etwas für dich, weiß ich ja nicht so genau...






website: www.100prozentbike.de
material: crmo
schaft: 1 1/8
laufradgröße: 26"
preis: 69,90 euro


tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.baumann (11. Februar 2006)

Deutschland und Uk sind in einer Zeitzone


----------



## Tobster (11. Februar 2006)

m.baumann schrieb:
			
		

> Deutschland und Uk sind in einer Zeitzone




hmmm england hat jetzt eine stunde minus  ... die sind eine stunde weiter nach hinten verschoben   --- ist also doch eine andere zeit bei denen, aber das macht ja nun auch nichts oder  

tobi


----------



## Misanthrop (11. Februar 2006)

richte ihm mal schöne grüße von kvasir aus...


----------



## DirtJumper III (11. Februar 2006)

die starrgabel fÃ¼r 69â¬ is ne gute Ã¼bergangsgabel, aber auf dauer wird die immer krummer...
wenn ne starrgabel dann wÃ¼rde ich ganz klar zur neuen dmr raten, sieht gut und schÃ¶n schlicht aus..


----------



## Thrill-Seeker (11. Februar 2006)

kauf dir meine gack gabel... die ist mörderdick und fährt keiner... check meine anzeigen... 50 incl versand


----------



## Son (11. Februar 2006)

Die ist doch aber 24" only oder nicht!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (11. Februar 2006)

Tobster schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> hab dem matt nochmal geschrieben, der ist erstmal komplett verwirrt, warum wir hier in deutschland sein rad kennen und das so genial finden, und schlußendlich wissen wollen welche gabel er hat  -- musste ihm das erstmal erklären woher man sein rad kennt  ... nunja noch etwas geduld bitte, ist eben U.K. , so wegen zeitverschiebung etc. dauert das immer etwas bis er sich meldet  -- wenn ich die infos bekomme, dann poste ich sie selbstverständlich hier!
> 
> *nachtrag*
> vielleicht wäre ja auch diese starrgabel etwas für dich, weiß ich ja nicht so genau...



Danke für das reichhaltige Feedback hier...

Hehe der matt hat halt echt nen hübsches Rad. Der Geekhouse Rahmen iss einfach wunderschön, auch wenn die Kettenstreben relativ lang sind...

Naja Die Gabel von 100% Bike sieht meiner DMR Trailblade sehr ähnlich. Ist daher eher nix für mich, trotzdem danke... 

Meine Wünsche fürne perfekte Starrgabel wären: Keine Cantisockel, Keine Scheibenbremsaufnahme, Bauhöhe so niedrig wie möglich => steiler Lenkwinkel, Ordentlich stabile Ausfallenden auf nen man grinden und Stalls machen kann.

Wie gesagt sehr geil wäre ne 24" S&M Pitchfork wo ein 26" Laufrad reinpasst. Eventuell kann man an den Ausfallern was schweissen (damit die Achsaufnahme 2cm weiter unten ist)



			
				Thrill-Seeker schrieb:
			
		

> kauf dir meine gack gabel... die ist mörderdick und fährt keiner... check meine anzeigen... 50 incl versand



Sieht auch ganz nett aus, das Teil. Allerdings weiss ich nicht ob da nen 26" Laufrad reinpassen würde. Die Ausfallenden sehen zwar stabiler aus als die von der Trailblade etc. allerdings noch nicht optimal... 

Vielleicht könntest Du trotzdem mal den Abstand vom Sitz der Achse bis Anfang Gabelschaftrohr messen. Wäre nett von Dir...


----------



## der Digge (11. Februar 2006)

von Dragonfly gibt es n 26" BMX Cruiser, nur leider finden sich da grad nich so viel Infos zu


----------



## aurelio (12. Februar 2006)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> von Dragonfly gibt es n 26" BMX Cruiser, nur leider finden sich da grad nich so viel Infos zu



Hmm ja, ich habe da garnix zu gefunden 

Google spuckt nur Bilder der Mosher Fork aus, und auf http://www.dragonfly.de/ geht auch mal garnix. 

Schade...


----------



## HangEmHigh (20. Februar 2006)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm ja, ich habe da garnix zu gefunden
> 
> Google spuckt nur Bilder der Mosher Fork aus, und auf http://www.dragonfly.de/ geht auch mal garnix.
> 
> Schade...



Guck doch mal in der aktuellen FreedomBMX


----------



## aurelio (21. Februar 2006)

HangEmHigh schrieb:
			
		

> Guck doch mal in der aktuellen FreedomBMX



Okay, danke. Mal schauen ob ich eine in die Finger bekomme...

Habe da noch ein Bild auf der eine hübsche Starrgabel zu sehen ist. Entweder ist es nochmal ne komplett andere, oder aber es ist eine kürzere Trek Bruiser. Der Platz zwischen Reifen und Gabelschaft ist auf jeden Fall kleiner als bei der Gabel im Geekhouse frame...


----------



## Flatpro (21. Februar 2006)

das vr sieht mir aber stark nach 26" aus


----------



## Bike Lane (21. Februar 2006)

von dmr gibts doch jetzt eine neue 24 zoll gabel mit vielen auswahlmöglichkeiten. z.b. keine canti sockeln, keine scheibenbremsaufnahme und 20mm steckachse. vielleicht wäre ja das was für dich, hab aber nicht den ganzen thread gelesen, sondern nur überflogen.


----------



## Brainspiller (21. Februar 2006)

dmr ist jetzt mit der trailblade 2 draussen. gibbet mit 10/14/20mm ausfallern. näheres auf der homepage.


----------



## aurelio (21. Februar 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> das vr sieht mir aber stark nach 26" aus



Joh, das im Geekhouse ist ja auch ein 26" Vorderrad. Sieht zumindest so aus. Deshalb denke ich das die Gabel auf dem Bild ne andere ist, oder halt ne kürzere Version...

Hm also die neue DMR Trailblade 2 finde ich optisch nich schön. Zudem hat die Version ohne Steckachse fast dieselben Ausfaller wie meine Trailblade 1. Steckachse brauche ich nicht unbedingt, allerdings ist die Auflagefläche an den Ausfallenden bei der Steckachsenversion schon fast optimal...

Naja danke trotzdem. Bilder von der Dragonfly 26" BMX Cruiser Gabel würden mich interessieren. Hat da jemand online schon was gefunden ?


----------



## DirtJumper III (1. März 2006)

schonmal die http://www.chargebikes.com/parts/nozzle/forks.html angesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (1. März 2006)

DirtJumper III schrieb:
			
		

> schonmal die http://www.chargebikes.com/parts/nozzle/forks.html angesehen?



Jaa, die Gabel iss doch mal annähernd perfekt! Bis auf die Cantiaufnahme, aber wenigstens iss die noch relativ dezent. Ausfallenden sind perfekt. Einbaulänge müsst ich nochmal messen. 

Vielen Dank für den Link !

Ist halt wieder sone Sache mit der Verfügbarkeit hier in D-land. Ich denke nicht das es hier nen Shop gibt der die Gabel hat. Naja werde denen mal ne Mail schreiben...


----------

